# Windows Ereignisanzeige



## Foermchen82 (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich irgendwie statt log4J die Windows Ereignis Anzeige für das logging zu verwenden? Wenn ja wie?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## maki (7. Feb 2008)

Mit log4j geht das, hier eine Beispiel config Datei: http://www.sacjug.org/Presentations/200311/sample.properties


----------



## Foermchen82 (7. Feb 2008)

Danke. Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------

